
Yan on Twitter - megahz
https://twitter.com/bcrypt/status/1305613883902578689
======
mtmail
Please use original title and source where possible. 'Yan on Twitter' is no
indication what the link is about.

"Whistleblower Says Facebook Ignored Global Political Manipulation"
[https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/craigsilverman/facebook...](https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/craigsilverman/facebook-
ignore-political-manipulation-whistleblower-memo)

Previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24474343](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24474343)

